# trichoms



## blondlebanese (Jan 21, 2015)

it's day 67 flowering.  trichoms still clear.  when they turn amber (if they ever do) will it happen gradualy or not?  i want to harvest just as they start to turn colors.  as i understand that is the time when potentcy is highest without couchlock.


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2015)

many breeders start the flowering clock when they begin to show, not when you flip so that an 8 week strain is closer to 10 weeks from the time you flip them. Most breeders give you a range not an exact date, because there can be several weeks difference from 1 plant to the next.


----------



## blondlebanese (Jan 24, 2015)

day 72  since start of 12/12 cycle.  trichoms rich and still clear (mostly).  waiting for a few trichoms to turn amber.  longest part of grow.  i'm hopeing that the plants have enough life left to turn trics amber.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2015)

Have you taken a sugar leaf off the plant and look at it in natural light?  Do you know the strain?


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2015)

the maturing of trichomes is both genetic and environmental. some plants may gradually turn to amber, some all at once, and some may never turn amber. Focus more on all becoming cloudy.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 25, 2015)

Have you looked at pics of cloudy trichs?  as far along as your are you likely have atleast  cloudy.


----------



## blondlebanese (Jan 31, 2015)

the sativa are cloudy  the indica are clear and still show mostly white flower pedels  about 20 percent brown pedels.


----------



## blondlebanese (Feb 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Have you taken a sugar leaf off the plant and look at it in natural light?  Do you know the strain?



how do i do that rosebud?


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 2, 2015)

blondlebanese said:


> how do i do that rosebud?



A little triangle shaped leaf sticking out of a bud all covered in trichs (sugar) pull one that is covered good, we are talking about a little leaf growing out of the bud not a giant fan leaf. Check it under natural light like the sun   not under an hps that can give the illusion of amber due to the colour it gives off.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 4, 2015)

I use my Fiskars to reach up and snip off a topmost leaf that is covered in trichomes and lay it on a table under ffull spectrum light (floro) and look at it with my 30x loupe.


----------

